# Clips To Match Q's Offer This Week



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

* Sources said the Clippers plan this week to match the six-year, $45 million offer guard Quentin Richardson got from the Phoenix Suns.*

http://www.pe.com/sports/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_nba_notes_19.57936.html


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As they should. Good news so long as he keeps a good attitude about returning.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

[begin sarcasm]
but wait....q said he wanted to go to phoenix, so this must mean that hes going there! Alsobrandy said he was, so thats got to be truth! [/end sarcasm]

Can you post where it talks about that? I dont want to have to register for another dang website!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> [begin sarcasm]
> but wait....q said he wanted to go to phoenix, so this must mean that hes going there! Alsobrandy said he was, so thats got to be truth! [/end sarcasm]
> 
> Can you post where it talks about that? I dont want to have to register for another dang website!


That's the only quote.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> [begin sarcasm]
> but wait....q said he wanted to go to phoenix, so this must mean that hes going there! Alsobrandy said he was, so thats got to be truth! [/end sarcasm]
> 
> Can you post where it talks about that? I dont want to have to register for another dang website!


Google search:

Mozilla Firefox.

After installing


Google search: Firefox extensions.

Install

Bug me not.

Be a contributor ( in other words fill out some forms every once in a while to help out the community) and this will never be a problem for you again.

If you need linkage PM me.



As for Q, that's to bad. I wanted him to leave because I think he is a ball hog and his stupidity drags this team down.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been critical of Q in the past, but I think those words are a bit harsh, and definitely unwarranted.

He does play selfish. But, how else is he suppose to get looks? The Clippers had the weakest PG situation in the league last year. They had a worn down Marko Jaric(from his playing in the offseason), a guy who shouldnt be in the league in Doug Overton, and a guy who has no clue about how to pass in Dooling. 

There wasnt anyone on the team that could get the ball to Q. In order for him to get his shots, he has to do it himself. And he isnt very good at that, and it resulted in a lot of bad shots.

I dont think Q is a great fit here. But, for now, it doesnt look like we have any better options at SG. He is young and he does want to be here(despite what Sun fans want to say). We MUST match because even if we dont want him long term, he is signed on a sort of reasonable contract and we can trade him down the road if we need to. 

With a rested Jaric and the addition of Livingston, we should have a considerably better PG situation. Both players need work, but its an unquestioned upgrade from last year. We'll see how Q responds.


----------



## Milk (Jun 16, 2004)

Mr Baylor,
Please dont sign Q he is a mean and selfish boy......on the court .
Off the court hes nice but we dont win games off the court.

Your Buddies,
The team


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> * Sources said the Clippers plan this week to match the six-year, $45 million offer guard Quentin Richardson got from the Phoenix Suns.*
> 
> http://www.pe.com/sports/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_nba_notes_19.57936.html


Good. If the Clippers keep him then good and if they trade him then good. I rather keep Q unless the Clippers get a really good deal but either way its all good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Clips To Match Q's Offer This Week*

Double Post, so here is picture of Q.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Where's BigAmare's imput when you need it?!?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'm at least half right...one more reason to actually watch this coming year


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Where's BigAmare's imput when you need it?!?


EXACTLY...

But you know what, we need BigAmare's input as much as we need IBS, which is not at all.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Match it and send him, Jarik/Wilcox, 
for Carter


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If Lamond came to Clipps (in a Carter trade), is a better deal


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> If Lamond came to Clipps (in a Carter trade), is a better deal


Sure, I doubt Raps would have problem with that.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I think the Clippers would.

I want to say that he didnt leave on very good terms. I cant remember for sure, but it sticks in my mind for some reason.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

"Sources" say..? lol

fox1150 says they are not matching.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> "Sources" say..? lol
> 
> fox1150 says they are not matching.


lol....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> "Sources" say..? lol
> 
> fox1150 says they are not matching.


Let me add that the paper reporting that sources say Q will be matched is the same paper that broke the Miami-LAL trade...

I'll take their word, you can believe Fox 1150 if you'd like to and it makes you feel good.

I've already said you'll see Q 4 times next year when we play the Suns or its possible we sign him and then trade him elsewhere, but he will not be a Sun.

Not to mention the other day a Clips fan was at one of the SPL games the other day and some Clips fans were chanting we want Q, we want Q, and apprently Elgin responded, "you got him".

Ask Fox 1150 to verify that story for you, or maybe they couldn't hear Elgin from Phoenix.

Then again call Brandy, I'm sure she'll tell what you want to hear, after all she has power to make whatever happen, she can make people buy her album as much as she can make the Clips let Q walk.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

how long and how big is magette's contract

id rather have him in t.o. than q, we need more athletic guys to play the new up tempo offense


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> id rather have him in t.o. than q


You and the rest of the Raps organization.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> how long and how big is magette's contract


I believe there is 4 years left on his contract not sure about how much $$$ will be due to him during that time.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

There are 5 years left on Maggette's deal, with about 38mill left.

Possibly one of the best values in the entire league of players off their rookie contracts.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me add that the paper reporting that sources say Q will be matched is the same paper that broke the Miami-LAL trade...
> ...






















This thread is just too damn funny.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, especially the parts in this forum where you infer that brandy was the one pulling the strings in this deal... ROFL.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Yes, especially the parts in this forum where you infer that brandy was the one pulling the strings in this deal... ROFL.


LOL....

Come on Yama, you didn't hear?

Brandy threatened Elgin she'd make him listen to her album if the Clips matched.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL....
> ...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

What's even funnier is disappearing when all the talk is that he will be matched, but reappearing once he is not.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I think he was suspended.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i just wanted to be the first person to say:




OWNED


lol, man your sources rock! :laugh:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, you could say owned, but the guy just quoted almost every source out there such as news reports, newspapers, radio reports, etc. that said the opposite of what happened. Yet other peoples "proof" was things such as "brandy wants him in phoenix, so most likely thats whats going to happen." If you call this being owned, then count me as someone whod rather be owned, than someone who looks like a complete moron.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

> If you call this being owned, then count me as someone whod rather be owned, than someone who looks like a complete moron.


It aint over til the fat lady sings, thats all we're pointing out. Besides, LA fans are just bitter they lost Q and got an overpaid stiff to replace him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We didnt "lose" Q. We let him go. I wouldnt call kittles a stiff. Hes been to the finals a couple times. Hes one of the best defneders for his size in the game, he can play both guard positions, plus he has an expiring contract so that were not tied down next year as we would have been with Q. 

I would have been happy no matter what the clippers did with the Q situation...but now that hes gone, its not like were all crying. Kittles is going to do better than Q would have done for the clilpps this year, not to mention do better than Q is going to do for the suns, where he wont even start, barring a future move


----------

